# Csak így, magányosan



## Soligor (2015 Május 14)

Üdvözlök minden kedves fórumtársat. Bár nemigen vettem részt tevékenyen a fórum és az oldal életében, azért rendszeresen visszajárok, olvasgatlak titeket. 
Most azért vettem rá magam az írásra, mert úgy érzem, beszélgetnem kell. Gondolom a cím már elárulja, hogy nemigen van kivel megosztanom a gondolataimat. Azért ide írtam, és nem például a Kávézóba, vagy a Dumcsiba, mert szeretek elmélkedni. Egy csomó dolog érdekel, és szívesen beszélgetnék ezekről, ha volna valaki, akinek kedve volna ehhez. Nagyon örülnék, ha egy kötetlen beszélgetés indulna el, téma nélkül, csak úgy, mert jól esik kifejezni magunkat, elmondani a véleményünket, és meghallgatni másokét. 
Remélem találok ehhez társakat.


----------



## swenson (2015 Május 14)

Soligor írta:


> Üdvözlök minden kedves fórumtársat. Bár nemigen vettem részt tevékenyen a fórum és az oldal életében, azért rendszeresen visszajárok, olvasgatlak titeket.
> Most azért vettem rá magam az írásra, mert úgy érzem, beszélgetnem kell. Gondolom a cím már elárulja, hogy nemigen van kivel megosztanom a gondolataimat. Azért ide írtam, és nem például a Kávézóba, vagy a Dumcsiba, mert szeretek elmélkedni. Egy csomó dolog érdekel, és szívesen beszélgetnék ezekről, ha volna valaki, akinek kedve volna ehhez. Nagyon örülnék, ha egy kötetlen beszélgetés indulna el, téma nélkül, csak úgy, mert jól esik kifejezni magunkat, elmondani a véleményünket, és meghallgatni másokét.
> Remélem találok ehhez társakat.



Szia!
Nem vagyok egy atomfizikus elme, úgyhogy ha nem matekról, vagy biokémiáról van szó, nagyon szívesen! Szeretek elmélkedni és beszélgetni. Sőt, szinte folyton gondolkodom valamin. Bringával járok dolgozni, és gőzön sincs, hogy jutottam el a kórházig vagy onnan haza, mert egy másodpercig nem vagyok képes csak úgy létezni gondolatok nélkül- hogy miért nem ütöttek még el, halvány gőzöm sincs. Néha vicces és dilinyós vagyok, máskor melankólikus, vagy mélyreható gondolatom támad. Néha napokig be sem nézek, máskor, naponta többször itt vagyok. Kérsz egy ilyen levelezőtársat? Próbáljuk meg ha gondolod, aztán meglátjuk.
Szeretettel:Swen


----------



## Soligor (2015 Május 14)

Szia Swen! 

Pontosan ilyen levelezőtársakat szeretnék. Eddigi életemben túl komoly voltam, és már nem is hiszem, hogy túl sokat változnék, de igazság szerint szeretnék lazább lenni. Ez nem is olyan könnyű. A gondolataim is éppen olyan komolyak mint én, és azt hiszem, már magam is meguntam ezt. 
Tetszik amit arról írsz, hogy bele tudsz mélyedni a gondolataidba, és örülök, hogy még nem ütöttek el 
Érzem, hogy valahol el kellene indítani a beszélgetést, de nem is tudom mivel kezdjem. Szeretek olvasni. Az utóbbi időben éppen azon csodálkozom, hogy visszatértem a SCI-FI irodalomhoz, amit pedig kamasz korom óta nem olvastam, tehát valami változás beindulhatott itt bent. Épp most végeztem a Részben emberrel, előtte meg az Amerikai istenek-et olvastam. Az első témája jó, de nekem vontatottnak tűnt, bevallom a vége felé át is ugortam egy jó darabot. Viszont a második az tetszett. NEm egy akciódús történet, de össze kell álljon a fejben a történet. Szeretem a mitológiát, bár nem minden kultúra érdekel. Görög, római egyáltalán nem, annál inkább az ősi sumér, és annak elágazásai az egyiptomi, a zsidó. 
Te szeretsz olvasni? Mifélét? Mi volt az utolsó, amit olvastál? 
Szép estét kívánok neked!


----------



## swenson (2015 Május 15)

Soligor írta:


> Szia Swen!
> 
> Pontosan ilyen levelezőtársakat szeretnék. Eddigi életemben túl komoly voltam, és már nem is hiszem, hogy túl sokat változnék, de igazság szerint szeretnék lazább lenni. Ez nem is olyan könnyű. A gondolataim is éppen olyan komolyak mint én, és azt hiszem, már magam is meguntam ezt.
> Tetszik amit arról írsz, hogy bele tudsz mélyedni a gondolataidba, és örülök, hogy még nem ütöttek el
> ...





Szia!
Sajna én is inkább felnőttek között nőttem fel. Néha ellógtam az osztálytársaimmal, ilyenkor tudtam, hogy úgyis verés lesz a vége - már gyereknek sem voltam jó. Oviból hazafelé menet a temetőben éti csigát gyűjtöttem. Úgy 200-at. Anyám agya elborult, azt mondta azonnal engedjem el őket. Elengedtem. A konyhakertben. Reggelre semmi sem maradt.Verés. Beszakadt alattam a jég az árokban, úgy ültem végig a sulit. Tüdőgyulladás. Előtte verés. A szomszéd kertjéből tejes zacskóba összegyűjtöttem a varangyokat. A konyhából kivittem az ollót, tudni akartam mi van belül. Már az első békánál elkapott. Majdnem verés. De rájöttem, hogy fél a békáktól, úgyhogy alku: ha megversz rád dobom a békákat...6 éves voltam. Szóval félbemaradt verés és boncolás. Most a kórházban dolgozom, még eleven embert nem boncoltam, remélem megtartom eme szokásomat, de boncolásra sokáig jártam. Míg nem indult a vonatom, addig a hullaházban lógtam- baromi sokat lehetett tanulni. Minden orvosi cikket elolvasok. Na nem ezt a vacakot ami a neten terjed. Imádom. Képes vagyok ebben a témában DNS szintig lemenni és addig gyötörni a főnökömet, míg választ nem kapok egy-egy kérdésre, ami nem világos.
A cigis könyvem után ( a dohányzás topikban elolvashatod, hogy már nem dohányzom), ismét vásároltam egy könyvet: Pál Ferenc A szorongástól az önbecsülésig. 111 oldalt olvastam el, nagyon "tömény" olvasmány, úgyhogy hosszabb szabadság idején folytatom majd. A munkahelyen állandóan résen kell lenni, emberek élete függ attól mennyire vagyunk képben. Szerencsére szuper a csapatunk-ha valaki elbambul, fáradt, a másik észrevétlenül, de segít neki. 10 óra - 12 óra naponta, kicsit sok. Agyilag. De nagyon szeretem.

A kötelező olvasmányokat soha nem olvastam akkor, amikor kellett volna-gőzöm sem volt semmiről, mikor az osztálytársaim beszámoltak róla. Én az a típus vagyok a mai napig is, hogy ami kötelező, az" csakazértsem" a számomra. Suli után elolvasta, és tetszett.
16 éves koromban elkezdtem és egy év alatt el is olvastam Jókai összes művét, kivéve a háborús könyveket- a történelem és a háború nem érdekel.
Passuth Lászlóval azért nem foglalkozom, mert olyan sok benne az Istenek neve- na én bizony azt meg nem tudom jegyezni, Te pedig pont ezt szereted.
Ez a jó a beszélgetésekben, és most kezd érdekessé válni: nem érdekel a Sci-fi, a kultúrákhoz sem igazán vonzódom, amiket leírtál. Totál mások vagyunk ezen a téren. Én úgy érzem, pont ezért leszünk jó beszélgetőtársak: tanulunk egymástól. Talán változunk is egymás irányában. Ám ha nem, hát az sem baj. Érdekes lesz ez a dumcsi, már érzem előre. 
No, megyek hajat mosni, ami nem egyszerű feladat, aztán nézem Gordon Ramsay-t a pokoli hotelekben- most csak ennyit képes az agyam befogadni. Nem rég jöttem haza. Vasárnap volt Friderikusz összezárva Medveczky Ilonával- nem semmi volt, láttad? Most vasárnap nem tudom kivel lesz, de meg kellene nézni.
S aztán elalszom mint tegnap éjjel 23 óra környékén a Kalahári sivatagon az életükért minden nap megküzdő szurikáták, mókusok, sakálok, viperák társaságában.
Valamit azért még megírok neked: nem kötelező azonnal válaszolnod. Ha nem érsz rá, nincs kedved, nyaralsz, csak miattam, csak azért mert várom, nem. Magad miatt. Mert ráérsz. Mert érdekellek. Mert idővel olyan lesz a kapcsolatunk, hogy barátsággá válik. S a barátok tudnak várni egymásra, s fájdalmasan őszinték.
Nem tudom, ma miért ezeket írtam le. Csak úgy jött. Nem gondolkoztam, csak kicsit elfáradtam, és jelenleg nem vagyok képes többet kicsikarni magamból. Az ablakot megpucolnám, de agyilag... hát azt inkább hagyjuk)
Jó éjt, szép estét, majd talizunk!
Szeretettel: Swen


----------



## Soligor (2015 Május 18)

Keves Swen, 
el sem hiszed, hogy megörültem a levelednek! Ám sajnos csak most olvastam. A hétvégét édesanyámnál töltöttem. Sajnos nagyon nehéz korszakot élünk át, nemrég veszítettük el drága édesapámat. Nem is tudtam, hogy ekkora fájdalom létezik. Tehát vele voltam, és bár van nála is netem, de egész hétvégén rá se néztem a gépre, egyszerűen nem volt lelki erőm. Az este is úgy jöttem haza, mint akit a fogánál fogva húznak, hiszen anyukám nagyon ki van borulva. Hívtam, költözzön hozzám, de egyelőre nem akar. Azt mondja, hogy a nyáron még semmiképp, talán télire. Sajnálja otthagyni azt a házat, amit apukám annyira szeretett, amiért annyit dolgozott. És gondolom a közös emlékeket, a közös életet. Nagyon nehéz. Az este, mire hazaértem már úgy le voltam merülve, hogy el sem pakoltam, csak beestem az ágyba. 
Most viszont sajnos sürgős munkám van, és ha belekezdek írni neked, az elmarad... így felcserélem a sorrendet. Először elvégzem a munkám, aztán jövök. 
Ha addig látnád, amit írok: legyen szép új heted.


----------



## Soligor (2015 Május 19)

Jellemző. Tegnap írtam ide egy hosszú levelet, olyan jól eltöltöttem vele az időt, ám amikor szerkeszteni akartam, kitöröltem. Ez van, ilyen vagyok én. 
Legyen szép napod.


----------



## swenson (2015 Május 22)

Soligor írta:


> Keves Swen,
> el sem hiszed, hogy megörültem a levelednek! Ám sajnos csak most olvastam. A hétvégét édesanyámnál töltöttem. Sajnos nagyon nehéz korszakot élünk át, nemrég veszítettük el drága édesapámat. Nem is tudtam, hogy ekkora fájdalom létezik. Tehát vele voltam, és bár van nála is netem, de egész hétvégén rá se néztem a gépre, egyszerűen nem volt lelki erőm. Az este is úgy jöttem haza, mint akit a fogánál fogva húznak, hiszen anyukám nagyon ki van borulva. Hívtam, költözzön hozzám, de egyelőre nem akar. Azt mondja, hogy a nyáron még semmiképp, talán télire. Sajnálja otthagyni azt a házat, amit apukám annyira szeretett, amiért annyit dolgozott. És gondolom a közös emlékeket, a közös életet. Nagyon nehéz. Az este, mire hazaértem már úgy le voltam merülve, hogy el sem pakoltam, csak beestem az ágyba.
> Most viszont sajnos sürgős munkám van, és ha belekezdek írni neked, az elmarad... így felcserélem a sorrendet. Először elvégzem a munkám, aztán jövök.
> Ha addig látnád, amit írok: legyen szép új heted.




Szia!
Nagyon-nagyon sajnálom, hogy elveszítetted az édesapádat. Az én anyukám is pont így viselkedett, ő sem jött el abból a lakásból, ahol együtt éltek. Aztán depressziós lett. Talán ha nem lett volna beteg és tud a kertben motoszkálni, másképp alakul, de csak ücsörögni, olvasni, tévézni és várni a hétvégét, hogy menjünk...ez nem elég.
Most dolgozom még kicsit, hétvégén még írok.
Szeretettel: Swen


----------



## swenson (2015 Június 1)

Soligor írta:


> Keves Swen,
> el sem hiszed, hogy megörültem a levelednek! Ám sajnos csak most olvastam. A hétvégét édesanyámnál töltöttem. Sajnos nagyon nehéz korszakot élünk át, nemrég veszítettük el drága édesapámat. Nem is tudtam, hogy ekkora fájdalom létezik. Tehát vele voltam, és bár van nála is netem, de egész hétvégén rá se néztem a gépre, egyszerűen nem volt lelki erőm. Az este is úgy jöttem haza, mint akit a fogánál fogva húznak, hiszen anyukám nagyon ki van borulva. Hívtam, költözzön hozzám, de egyelőre nem akar. Azt mondja, hogy a nyáron még semmiképp, talán télire. Sajnálja otthagyni azt a házat, amit apukám annyira szeretett, amiért annyit dolgozott. És gondolom a közös emlékeket, a közös életet. Nagyon nehéz. Az este, mire hazaértem már úgy le voltam merülve, hogy el sem pakoltam, csak beestem az ágyba.
> Most viszont sajnos sürgős munkám van, és ha belekezdek írni neked, az elmarad... így felcserélem a sorrendet. Először elvégzem a munkám, aztán jövök.
> Ha addig látnád, amit írok: legyen szép új heted.




Szia Soligor!
Tudod, még 40 éves sem voltam, mikor egyedül maradtam. Apu 2006-ban , anyu 2010-ben halt meg. Tesóm nincs. Illetve nem ismerem őket.Mindegy.
Te nagyon szeretted az apukádat, ugye?
Az enyém mostoha volt, alkoholista, méghozzá abból a fajtából, akinek alkatrésze a kés, anélkül a wc-re sem megy, és baltával várja a családját. Sokat megvert bennünket, sokat éjszakáztunk egy szál pizsamában, köntösben, papucsban télen az utcán. Senki nem mert befogadni, mert azokat is megverte. 2003-ban beteg lett. Daganatos.Amikor meg tudta a szövettani eredményét, akkortól egyetlen kortyot sem ivott. Sajnálatos ilyet mondani, de a nehézségek ellenére ez volt az a 3 év, amikor azt éreztem van apám, aki fél, aki tud sírni. Ez az egy mázsás ember, aki miatt rettegésben éltünk olyanná vált, akár egy gyámoltalan gyerek. Folyton a kezemet fogta, kérdezett. 
Az anyám már addigra annyira belefáradt az életbe is, hogy elfordult tőle. Valahol megértem, csak hirtelen sok lett nekem. Műtétekre hordtam, kemóra, ez ment 3 évig. Alig várta, hogy hazamenjek hozzájuk, hogy beadjam a fájdalomcsillapító injekciót. 5 napig haldoklott, s végig mellette voltam a kórházban. Csak zuhanyozni mentem haza, átszaladtam a saját osztályomra dolgozni, aztán vissza. Nagyon félt. Folyton kérdezte, milyen odaát. Aztán valamelyik idióta ( bocs, talán túl keményen fogalmazok) kábító fájdalomcsillapítót adott be neki. Őrjöngött.Úgy, mint amikor részeg volt. Káromkodott, kitépte a csöveket a hasából. Bevitték a műtőbe, ahol az altatóorvos megmondta, túl kevés oxigén van a vérében, ott hal meg a műtő asztalon. Istentelenül nehéz dönteni ilyenkor: Műtét, amiben meghal. Vissza a kórteremben- ott is meghal, de el tudunk búcsúzni tőle. A bennem élő hozzátartozó a műtétet akarta....hátha. Az ápolónő a józan eszével értelmetlennek tartotta az újabb beavatkozást. Hisz rákos, több áttéttel, basszus! 
Az ápolónő győzött. A hozzátartozó énem kicsit belenyugodott a helyzetbe, főleg mikor látta, kezd eszméletlenné, lilás-kékes színűvé válni. Igen, akkor már tudtam, jól döntöttem. Fájdalmas, nehéz, igazságtalan helyzet volt ez. Az anyám ha mellettem lett volna és segít ebben...de nem volt.A rokonok elbúcsúztak, hazamentek, s vele maradtam a kétszobás kórteremben. Fogtam a kezét. Beszéltem hozzá. Mikor meghalt kicsit jobb lett. Más. Már nem én feleltem érte. Tudtam jól, mennyit szenvedett. Akármilyen volt is, ilyesmit ember nem érdemel. Nagyon rossz apa volt.Ám amikor beteg lett hirtelen ezt el is felejtettem.Sőt, képes voltam szeretni. Azt hiszem az életemnek ezt a részét már lezártam.Tudok róla beszélni, nem fáj, megbocsájtottam az apámnak, az anyámnak, magamnak. Csak sejtelmem sincs milyen ember lett volna belőlem, ha nem ő lett volna az apám. 
Jó volt ezt megírni.
Jó lett volna egy klassz családban felnőni. A szüleinket nem mi választjuk. Anyu őt választotta magának és nekem. Legalább tesóm lenne. Persze egyedül sem vagyok magányos, de azt mondják, jó ha van egy tesód. Nem tudom.
Szeretettel: Swen


----------



## Soligor (2015 Június 5)

Kedves Swen, 
sírok, mint egy gyerek azon, amit írtál. Édesapám 2 hónapja ment el, azon az éjszakán, amelyiknek az estéjén először feküdtem le kissé megnyugodva aludni, mert az orvos azt mondta, hogy kicsit jobban van. Hónapok óta gyomorgörccsel voltunk, akkor kicsit megnugodtam. Hajnalban hívott anyukám: Tata meghalt. Ez a két szó, ez lélekgyilkos. Autóba pattantam, de a kórházig csak tagadtam. Nem, ő nem haalhatott meg. Azóta is tagadok. Az én apám, aki szintén derék ember volt, aki egymaga megemelt akár 80 kg-os vasakat is (esztergályos műhelye volt), az nem gyengülhet így el. Az nem válhat csonttá és bőrré, és ő nem adhatja fel. Sosem adott fel semmit. Szeretett küzdeni, szeretett győzni. De most veszített, mi meg elveszítettük őt. 
Az én anyukám ott volt. Ketten váltottuk egymást, vigyáztunk rá. Szerettük. Szeretjük. A temetésére több, mint 350 ember jött el, pedig húsvétvasárnap temettük. Tisztelték, becsületes, jó ember volt. Senki sem akarta elhinni, hogy csak így meghalt. Pedig egyszer csak nem élt tovább. És én ezt nem tudom elfogadni. Amikor reggel kinyitom a szemem, tőrként hasítja fel a szívem az első gondolat: "jaj, Tata, meghaltál". Meghalni. Micsoda szó. Az én apám. Meghalt. Nem hiszem el. Tagadom. Nem tudom elhinni. Fáj, nagyon fáj. 
Tudod, miután eltemettük, megfordult velem a világ. Amikor az én drága apám mellett álltam a koporsónál, hirtelen olyen üres, olyan lényegtelen, annyira távolinak tűnt minden, amiért addig annyira küzdöttem. Olyan nevetségesen értelmetlennek tűnt mindez. Csak arra vágytam, hogy nézzen rám, legalább még egyszer. Hogy fogja meg a kezem, hogy szóljon hozzám. Hogy mindez ne legyen igaz, hogy ébredjek fel ebből a szörnyűségből. De ő csak dermedten feküdt. Ez az örökmozgó ember. Borzalmas volt. 
Nincs ébredés, ez az élet nélküle megy tovább, és számomra ez egyenlőre még annyira idegen, annyira ismeretlen, hogy félek a jövőtől. Pedig átmentem már pár dolgon, 14 év keserves házasság után kiszálltam, pedig valamikor azt hittem, hogy sosem lesz rá elég bátorságom. Két gyereket lassan felnőtté nevelek, megállok a lábamon, jól vagyok. Nehéz volt, de felépítetem azt az életet, amiben én irányítottam, és nem engem irányítottak. De az összes 14 évnyi fájdalom, az elhullajtott könny, a válás utáni lassan 8 év, az első idők szerencsétlenkedése, az utam megtalálása, az aggodalmak, mind-mind kismiskák ahhoz a bánathoz képest, amit akkor éreztem, amikor apukám beteg lett, majd alig egy év után elment. De éppen azért, mert itt vannak a drága gyermekeim, fel kell állnom. Vinni kell tovább az életet. 
De valami megváltozott. Már más értékrenddel élek. Már jobban be tudom osztani az időmet, több jut a gyerekekre és magamra is. És a válás óta ugyan sosem foglalkoztam párkereséssel, mivel úgy gondoltam, hogy a gyerekeim nevelésére koncentrálok, most már félek a magánytól, és azon kaptam magam, hogy azon ábrándozom, milyen jó volna egy társ, aki elfogad, ahogy vagyok, aki családra vágyik, és aki úgy ahogy én, már tudja mit jelent, ha van kihez szólni, kiben megbízni, kihez hazamenni este. Nem tudom mi történt idebent apukám betegsége és halála után, de valami óriási változás. Meditálok, nagy kérdéseken gondolkodok, és távol tartom magam mindenféle befolyásoló könyvtől, mert most próbálok a saját érzéseimre, gondolataimra hallgatni. Mintha most kezdenék egy új életet. Végül is így van. Ez az élet már apukám nélküli lesz. És ez óriási fájdalom, felelősség. Már gondoskodnom kell édesanyámról is, aki csak most döbben rá. hogy tulajdonképpen milyen védőfal mögött is élt eddig, és hogy amíg apukám élt, nem is tudta, hogy ennyire kézben tart és irányít mindent. Amikor időnként mérges volt, és azt mondtam neki, hogy el van kényeztetve egy kicsit, rám is megduzzant, de most már belátja. És ez szomorú, nagyon szomorú. Egyrészt mert úgy érzi, nem becsülte eléggé apukámat, másrészt mert most anyukám kezdi megérezni a magány különböző szintjeit, amelynek én már azt hiszem a legalsó lépcsőfokain járok. 
Ezt a beszélgetést is egy ilyen nagyon magányos pillanatomban nyitottam, amikor úgy éreztem, megzakkanok, ha nem szólok valakihez. Mindig szerettem a magányt, szerettem egyedül lenni, de most megrettenek, félek tőle. És ezt sehogyan sem értem. Régebben elképzeltem magamnak egy csendes, békés, magányos idős kort. Elképzeltem, hogy időm lesz olyasmire, amire most nincs, elolvasok régen félretett könyveket, és vásárolok magamnak egy hintaszéket, mert annyira vágyok rá. Lenne egy kutyám, lehet egy macskám is, és a hűvös napokon, a bepárásodott ablak mögül nézném a kinti világot, finom gőzölgő teát kortyolgatva, miközben gyönyörködnék a növényeimben. És ez most, éppen most, a gyászomban felborul bennem, és elkezdek félni ettőla képtől, és úgy érem, meg kell változtatni.
Hogyan is érthetnénk meg a környezetünket, ha magunkat sem vagyunk képesek értelmezni? Ha azokat az érzéseket sem tudjuk megváltoztatni, megtagadni, vagy akár megélni, melyek belőlünk lesznek - tökmindegy, hogy a lélekben születnek-e, vagy csak egy vegyi folyamat okozza őket.
Ott tartok, hogy nem szeretek lefeküdni, míg egészen ki nem merítem az agyam, mert félek azoktól a gondolatoktól, amelyek eszembe jutnak elalvásig. Ezért későn, nagyon későn fekszem, akkor, amikor már csak annyi energiám marad, hogy beessek az ágyba, és szinte azonnal elaludjak. Reggel viszont csörög az óra. Így fárat vagyok, nyűgös, és kialvatlan. Egy bolond körforgás ez, és én úgy érzem, ki kéne szállni. Csak azt nem tudom, hogyan.


----------



## swenson (2015 Június 5)

Soligor írta:


> Kedves Swen,
> sírok, mint egy gyerek azon, amit írtál. Édesapám 2 hónapja ment el, azon az éjszakán, amelyiknek az estéjén először feküdtem le kissé megnyugodva aludni, mert az orvos azt mondta, hogy kicsit jobban van. Hónapok óta gyomorgörccsel voltunk, akkor kicsit megnugodtam. Hajnalban hívott anyukám: Tata meghalt. Ez a két szó, ez lélekgyilkos. Autóba pattantam, de a kórházig csak tagadtam. Nem, ő nem haalhatott meg. Azóta is tagadok. Az én apám, aki szintén derék ember volt, aki egymaga megemelt akár 80 kg-os vasakat is (esztergályos műhelye volt), az nem gyengülhet így el. Az nem válhat csonttá és bőrré, és ő nem adhatja fel. Sosem adott fel semmit. Szeretett küzdeni, szeretett győzni. De most veszített, mi meg elveszítettük őt.
> Az én anyukám ott volt. Ketten váltottuk egymást, vigyáztunk rá. Szerettük. Szeretjük. A temetésére több, mint 350 ember jött el, pedig húsvétvasárnap temettük. Tisztelték, becsületes, jó ember volt. Senki sem akarta elhinni, hogy csak így meghalt. Pedig egyszer csak nem élt tovább. És én ezt nem tudom elfogadni. Amikor reggel kinyitom a szemem, tőrként hasítja fel a szívem az első gondolat: "jaj, Tata, meghaltál". Meghalni. Micsoda szó. Az én apám. Meghalt. Nem hiszem el. Tagadom. Nem tudom elhinni. Fáj, nagyon fáj.
> Tudod, miután eltemettük, megfordult velem a világ. Amikor az én drága apám mellett álltam a koporsónál, hirtelen olyen üres, olyan lényegtelen, annyira távolinak tűnt minden, amiért addig annyira küzdöttem. Olyan nevetségesen értelmetlennek tűnt mindez. Csak arra vágytam, hogy nézzen rám, legalább még egyszer. Hogy fogja meg a kezem, hogy szóljon hozzám. Hogy mindez ne legyen igaz, hogy ébredjek fel ebből a szörnyűségből. De ő csak dermedten feküdt. Ez az örökmozgó ember. Borzalmas volt.
> ...




Kedves Soligor!
Tudni kell elfogadni a halál tényét. Nekem könnyebb volt. No, nem azért mert 3 évig szerettem, hanem mert ezotériával foglalkoztam. Sokat. Nagyon sokat. Valamikor láttam a holtakat, láttam az apámat is, tudtam, hogy nem fáj már semmi neki, normálisan viselkedik, és ez megnyugtató. Talán ezért is volt könnyebb nekem az anyukám halálát is elfogadnom. 
Nem állítom, hogy nem hiányoznak. Ó, dehogynem. Ám hiszem és tudom, hogy jó helyen vannak. Apu temetésekor a lányom a temető kapujáig jött csak el, ott zokogott a barátja vállán. 4 évvel később anyu temetésén végig mellettem állt. megbeszéltük a dolgokat. A szellemekről hallani sem akar, fél tőlük, de megértette, és megtanulta az én viselkedésemből, hogy ez egy átmenet, hogy igen a szülőket egy darabig nem látjuk, később majd találkozunk, és most itt van dolgunk, nem is kevés. Amit eddig a szüleink tettek meg, ránk hárul. Önállóságra nevelem, 2 éve albérletbe lakik, mert állítása szerint nem akar felnőttként is a nyakunkon lógni. Készül az Életre, ami nem baj. Maradhatott volna, de menjen csak. Még mindig nagyon sok mindenben segítek, főzök helyette ( ezt nem szereti, csak takarítani), de nem fizetek be helyette csekket, nem adok fel csomagot, stb. A hivatalos dolgok rámaradnak, már ami az ő dolga. Ebből nem engedek.
S szeretném, ha egyszer elmegyek, ő se keseregne utánam hónapokig, évekig, ennek semmi értelme, hanem úgy hagyjam itt, hogy megáll a lábán.
Lakást veszek neki, hamarosan alá is írja a szerződést, autót kap, jól fizető állása van, mondhatni ha hamarosan el kell mennem, akkor sem aggódom. Tulajdonképpen most ébredek csak rá, hogy olyan vagyok, mint az anyukám. Ha kellett mellém állt, segített, ha nem, hát a magam hibájából tanultam. Még azt is megbocsájtom, hogy az apuval kapcsolatos döntéseket is egyedül kellett meghoznom. Akkor már annyira undorodott tőle, annyira gyűlölte..... hiszem, hogy azt mondta volna, mit bánom én, csak ne lássam többé. Az évtizedek felgyülemlett keserűsége lett volna ez a mondat.

Életünk minden pillanatában döntenünk kell, a döntésért felelősséget vállalni, néha teljesen egyedül, máskor mindegy hogy van-e mellettünk valaki, vagy nincs. 
Jó nevelést kaptál. Az édesanyád még ott van neked. A gyermekeid is szeretnek. Tudom jól. Volt bátorságod kilépni egy rossz kapcsolatból, így sem Te, sem a gyermekeid nem sérülnek tovább a családi viták miatt. Légy büszke magadra. Megcsináltad! 
A szomorúság, ami most egy kerítésként vesz körül, hamarosan szép lassan összefonódik a napi terhek, tevékenységek tömegével. A kerítésedre szép lassan rákúszik egy növény, majd teljesen belepi, s nem látod többé. Tudod, hogy ott van, nem is kell elfelejtened, de egy idő után ez a növény képes lesz virágozni is.Kitartás, Soligor. Lesz ez szép is, meglátod, egy bajod van: nagyon "lelkis" vagy, akárcsak én.
Még írok hamarosan.
Szeretettel:Swen


----------



## swenson (2015 Június 5)

Soligor írta:


> Kedves Swen,
> sírok, mint egy gyerek azon, amit írtál. Édesapám 2 hónapja ment el, azon az éjszakán, amelyiknek az estéjén először feküdtem le kissé megnyugodva aludni, mert az orvos azt mondta, hogy kicsit jobban van. Hónapok óta gyomorgörccsel voltunk, akkor kicsit megnugodtam. Hajnalban hívott anyukám: Tata meghalt. Ez a két szó, ez lélekgyilkos. Autóba pattantam, de a kórházig csak tagadtam. Nem, ő nem haalhatott meg. Azóta is tagadok. Az én apám, aki szintén derék ember volt, aki egymaga megemelt akár 80 kg-os vasakat is (esztergályos műhelye volt), az nem gyengülhet így el. Az nem válhat csonttá és bőrré, és ő nem adhatja fel. Sosem adott fel semmit. Szeretett küzdeni, szeretett győzni. De most veszített, mi meg elveszítettük őt.
> Az én anyukám ott volt. Ketten váltottuk egymást, vigyáztunk rá. Szerettük. Szeretjük. A temetésére több, mint 350 ember jött el, pedig húsvétvasárnap temettük. Tisztelték, becsületes, jó ember volt. Senki sem akarta elhinni, hogy csak így meghalt. Pedig egyszer csak nem élt tovább. És én ezt nem tudom elfogadni. Amikor reggel kinyitom a szemem, tőrként hasítja fel a szívem az első gondolat: "jaj, Tata, meghaltál". Meghalni. Micsoda szó. Az én apám. Meghalt. Nem hiszem el. Tagadom. Nem tudom elhinni. Fáj, nagyon fáj.Míg tagadod, nem tudod elengedni. Kinek jó ez? Egész életedben szenvedni akarsz ami ellen nem tehetsz semmit?
> Tudod, miután eltemettük, megfordult velem a világ. Amikor az én drága apám mellett álltam a koporsónál, hirtelen olyen üres, olyan lényegtelen, annyira távolinak tűnt minden, amiért addig annyira küzdöttem.Gondolom azért küzdöttél, hogy meggyógyuljon. Tudtad a lelked mélyén:nem fog. Az elmúlásnak is van értelme. Ami téged illet, erősebbé tehetne, ha hagynád. Szeresd-és engedd el.Hagyd, hogy az ő lelke is megnyugodjon. Hiszem, hogy lát titeket, és ha már a betegségétől nem is, de a ti érzelmetektől, fájdalmatoktól szenved. Olyan nevetségesen értelmetlennek tűnt mindez. Csak arra vágytam, hogy nézzen rám, legalább még egyszer. Hogy fogja meg a kezem, hogy szóljon hozzám. Hogy mindez ne legyen igaz, hogy ébredjek fel ebből a szörnyűségből. De ő csak dermedten feküdt. Ez az örökmozgó ember. Borzalmas volt.
> ...



Bontsd ki a szöveget!


----------



## Georgerobert (2015 Június 10)

Üdvözletem Minden Kint élő honfitársamnak !
Már nem tudom merre írjak, de ki akarom írni Magamból a kényszerű dühöt. mert Nekem meg azon kell gondolkodnom idehaza, hogy éhenhalok vagy vagy kifizetném a gyógyszereimet. Születésem őta aliglátó vagyok, bár nehéz így az élet (közlekedés, kigúgyolás, megvetés) de ezt már megszoktam. Viszont most egy éve annyira lerobbantam (gerinccsigolya törés, krónikus veseelégtelenség) hogy a gyógyszerkúrámra ami havi 50 ezer forint !! Aranesp, Forsteo nem tudom kifizetni. Döntenem kell, hogy eszem, vagy kiváltom ha tudom a gyógyszereimet. (Itt nálunk előbbre tartják a kisebbséget, előbbre való a kezükbe számolni az internet előfizetési díjat (saját magam láttam) mint a gyógyászatot támogatni. Egy ismerősöm megengedte, hogy itthon is nyílvánossá tegyem magamról a helyzetemet, és kéréssel forduljak ahhoz aki Önszántából tud segíteni. Úgy döntöttem nem hagyom el magam, (képzem önmagam gazdasági szakterületen, de mikor meglátnak legszívesebben azonnal kizavarnának irdoájukból) mert egy roncs karosszériában is lehet még ép ész...


----------

